# Fausse Apple Watch SE ?



## Nakedman31 (16 Février 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Equipé d'un iphone et d'un macbook pro, j'avais envie de passer le cap pour une apple Watch.
Etant grand fan de montres mécaniques, j'étais plutôt parti sur une SE pour limiter la casse si ça ne me plait pas trop.
Mais voila, j''aimerai quand même pas me faire avoir.

Je suis tombé sur une annonce sur leboncoin qui me parait un peu suspecte, une Apple Watch neuve (prix à peu près correct) mais l'étiquette à l'arrière m'interpelle.
Le numéro de série est reconnu Apple comme "produit non encore activé". La montre est censée être encore scellée puisqu'achetée sans avoir été ouverte.

Ma question au final s'adresse aux possesseurs d'Apple Watch SE, est ce que l'étiquette à l'arrière de la boite et présente la montre avec le cadran horizontal comme ceci : 





						horizontal.PNG  - Casimages.com
					

horizontal.PNG - Casimages.com




					www.casimages.com
				




ou bien vertical comme cela : 





						vertical.PNG  - Casimages.com
					

vertical.PNG - Casimages.com




					www.casimages.com
				




Les deux photos proviennent de deux vendeurs différents pour le même produit sauf pour les bracelets.
Le bracelet "product red" est peut être différent ? La première vous parait suspecte ?

Merci d'avance et bonne journée


----------



## MrTom (16 Février 2021)

Hello,

Ne prend aucun risque, achète-la sur le site d'Apple.


----------



## Nakedman31 (16 Février 2021)

Salut,

Merci de ta réponse.
Effectivement si j'étais sûr de vouloir garder l'Apple Watch, j'aurai acheté sur le site d'Apple. Ce n'est pas le cas, je suis plutôt à l'affut d'une bonne affaire, d'où ma question sur les étiquettes à l'arrière.
Je précise que le vendeur a une facture Apple reprenant le numéro de série qui est sur la boite. Resterait donc à vérifier que le numéro de série sur la montre concorde...

Si je ne suis pas sûr à 100%, je ne la prendrais pas. Encore une fois je sais qu'il est toujours plus sûr d'acheter chez Apple, mais donner une seconde vie à ces objets n'est pas une aberration à mon sens (il existe des gens honnêtes...reste à les trouver).


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2021)

Bonjour

Il y a une grosse différence de tarif ?


----------



## Nakedman31 (16 Février 2021)

Bonjour,

Affichée à 280, cédée pour 250 avec un bracelet Nike supplémentaire.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2021)

Idem que MrTom , 
A ce tarif , j'achète chez Apple


----------



## MrTom (16 Février 2021)

Nakedman31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Affichée à 280, cédée pour 250 avec un bracelet Nike supplémentaire.


Oui c'est suspect. La montre censée être neuve (à partir de 299€ avec un bracelet à 50€), vendue 100€ mois cher. Comment fait-il pour proposer un tarif pareil ?

D'autant que tu as 14 jours pour te rétracter si tu n'es pas satisfait ou convaincu...


----------



## Nakedman31 (16 Février 2021)

Merci, mais les 14 jours ça ne fonctionne pas si la montre a été portée pendant ces quelques jours si?


----------



## MrTom (16 Février 2021)

Nakedman31 a dit:


> Merci, mais les 14 jours ça ne fonctionne pas si la montre a été portée pendant ces quelques jours si?


Bien sûr que si, tu peux la rendre dans son état d'origine et son emballage d'origine.


----------



## Nakedman31 (16 Février 2021)

Ok. quand j’ai tapé le prix ça m’a paru finalement trop peu cher pour un produit neuf. Et le coup de l’étiquette me fait trop peur. J’abandonne donc, je prendrais une neuve si jamais l’envie me titille trop. Merci à vous tous.


----------



## lepetitpiero (16 Février 2021)

Deux questions à ce poser...
J'ai envie ou j'ai besoin d'une montre ?
J'ai envie de perdre de l'argent au lieu d'en gagner ou je paie plus cher et j'achète chez Apple ?

Les bonnes affaires ça n'existe pas sur le bon coin... ou autre...  Le prix c'est le prix que ce soit ne neuf ou d'occasion. Trop bas c'est toujours louche. Quand on veut on veut y perdre à minima donc ne soit pas crédule...

Ne pas hésiter à regarder sur le refurb de Apple ou sur des site en ligne fiables


----------



## fousfous (16 Février 2021)

J'arrive après la bataille mais rien de suspect pour l'étiquette ni sur le fait que la watch n'ai jamais été activé (comme elle n'a pas été déballé).


----------



## Nakedman31 (16 Février 2021)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Deux questions à ce poser...
> J'ai envie ou j'ai besoin d'une montre ?
> J'ai envie de perdre de l'argent au lieu d'en gagner ou je paie plus cher et j'achète chez Apple ?
> 
> ...


Bonjour LePetitpiero,

Alors pour la première, tu ne dois pas être collectionneur de montres car cette question n'a alors pas de sens : )
Une montre c'est en plus d'un outil, un accessoire de mode ou de contemplation sur toute la journée. J'adore ça et je n'ai pas de montre connectée, d'où l'envie aussi de franchir le pas. Je n'en ai pas l'utilité mais je vous rassure, vous non plus ! J'ai juste envie voila tout.

J'ai abandonné le coup de l'affaire sur leboncoin. J'irais chez Apple si je me décide.
Pour ta deuxième question par contre, je trouve un peu trop facile de balayer chaque annonce sous prétexte que quelques (beaucoup peut être ?) personnes se sont faites avoir (ce n'est pas personnel hein, c'est une remarque générale).
Ave l'existence du marché gris notamment, je pense qu'il est possible (et je ne dis pas que c'était le cas ici) de faire de bonnes affaires de temps en temps, en prenant les bonnes précautions.
Apparemment ces précautions sont difficiles à avoir pour la marque à la pomme et je trouve ça dommage. Mon réflexe a été de vérifier les numéros de séries sur le site d'Apple (le vrai puis le faux, non je plaisante...), la facture et puis je pensais voir derrière le numéro sur la montre pour comparer.
Le prix m'a mis le doute, surtout avec le bracelet et puis cette histoire d'étiquette avec la montre que je ne trouve nulle part ailleurs dans le même sens m'intrigue, d'où mon post sur ce forum.
J'en arrive à la conclusion que le jeu n'en vaut pas la chandelle (comme toi finalement) mais avec un peu "d'enquête" non concluante.

Merci à tous encore une fois.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2021)

@Nakedman31
J'adore les belles montres 
sans indiscrétion tu possède quoi comme montre ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2021)

Nakedman31 a dit:


> Ave l'existence du marché gris notamment, je pense qu'il est possible (et je ne dis pas que c'était le cas ici) de faire de bonnes affaires de temps en temps, en prenant les bonnes précautions.


Le marché gris sur l'Apple Watch ??


----------



## lepetitpiero (16 Février 2021)

Hum...
Je crois que tu n'as pas compris le sens de ma première phrase. Je développe. Dans notre société de hyper-consommation. Certaine personnes pour la frime, pour juste l'envie de posséder le dernier truc qui sort vont l'acheter, tant pis s'ils mangent des pâtes tout le mois suivant, voir l'année...  Donc le sens de ma première était ainsi, une envie ou un besoin...  selon le cas c'est pas pareil...

Tu es collectionneur de montres très bien c'est ta passion je la respecte. Tu n'as pas la Watch et tu en veux une... alors fonce. Le marché gris je dirais à éviter. Certes tu payes un peu plus cher mais au moins tu sais que tu auras participer aux finances de l'Europe.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2021)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Hum...
> Je crois que tu n'as pas compris le sens de ma première phrase. Je développe. Dans notre société de hyper-consommation. Certaine personnes pour la frime, pour juste l'envie de posséder le dernier truc qui sort vont l'acheter, tant pis s'ils mangent des pâtes tout le mois suivant, voir l'année...  Donc le sens de ma première était ainsi, une envie ou un besoin...  selon le cas c'est pas pareil...
> 
> Tu es collectionneur de montres très bien c'est ta passion je la respecte. Tu n'as pas la Watch et tu en veux une... alors fonce. Le marché gris je dirais à éviter. Certes tu payes un peu plus cher mais au moins tu sais que tu auras participer aux finances de l'Europe.


Un marché gris sur une Apple Watch ??

Je rêve


----------



## Nakedman31 (18 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> @Nakedman31
> J'adore les belles montres
> sans indiscrétion tu possède quoi comme montre ?


Salut ! 
Rien de bien extravagant mis à part la montre à Steeve Mc Queen si tu vois la référence 

Sinon, marché gris sur l'Apple Watch inexistant ? Ou impossible  ?

Pour info j'ai craqué sur la série 6 en mailles milanaises finalement, et chez Apple


----------



## MrTom (18 Février 2021)

Nakedman31 a dit:


> Pour info j'ai craqué sur la série 6 en mailles milanaises finalement, et chez Apple


Excellent ! 
Juste attention si tu comptes faire du sport avec, la maille milanaise ne doit pas être mouillée.


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Février 2021)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Les bonnes affaires ça n'existe pas sur le bon coin...


Mais oui les "bonnes arnaques"


----------

